# New Ibanez LACS RGA - August Burns Red



## BlackStar7 (Jan 30, 2013)

I couldn't find this posted anywhere else around here:







DO WANT


----------



## Rojne (Jan 30, 2013)

The ABR guys always had/have some fun LACS models!


----------



## s4tch (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one. It's a shame that the RGA121/321 type of guitars (hardtail RGA Prestiges) are discontinued, or at least not available in Europe. Those were some of the finest Ibanez models ever made.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rojne said:


> The ABR guys always had/have some fun LACS models!



Didn't know the ABR guys had an LACS? I thought JB just had his RGA121 coloured green?


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

rcsierra13 said:


> Didn't know the ABR guys had an LACS? I thought JB just had his RGA121 coloured green?


They have quite a few actually

I know JB has at least 2 and brent has at least 2. Even dustin the bassist has a LACS RGA guitar. 

here is Dustins, I'll see if I can find anymore of them





edit: cant seem to find anymore pics but I have seen them in person


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 30, 2013)

As a fan and owner of a Prestige RGA, I approve of this thread.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> As a fan and owner of a Prestige RGA, I approve of this thread.


I approve this statement and thread as well!


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats a sweet finish. Are the Ibanez active pickups any good?


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

Arsenal12 said:


> Thats a sweet finish. Are the Ibanez active pickups any good?


no 
he has EMG's in there though


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm fairly sure ABR endorse EMG or SD (can't remember/care which), and would have those installed, as per usual. Nice looking guitars for sure. Great taste.


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 30, 2013)

D:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 30, 2013)

Gnarly!


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 30, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> They have quite a few actually
> 
> I know JB has at least 2 and brent has at least 2. Even dustin the bassist has a LACS RGA guitar.
> 
> ...



Brent doesnt have any actually. Chase told me that a while ago because brent couldnt decide on any specs. any rga or fr brent uses is purely production model.


----------



## The Griffinator (Jan 30, 2013)

I love that finish. Looks identical to my Prestige SA.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> Brent doesnt have any actually. Chase told me that a while ago because brent couldnt decide on any specs. any rga or fr brent uses is purely production model.


ahh I thought his black one was LACS


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 30, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> ahh I thought his black one was LACS



No that was a 321 apparently. It's kind of hard to tell when we saw them because of the lighting but there was a flamed maple top under all that sweat.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 30, 2013)

Prydogga said:


> I'm fairly sure ABR endorse EMG or SD (can't remember/care which), and would have those installed, as per usual. Nice looking guitars for sure. Great taste.





EMGs.


I love ABR! One of my favorite bands! SO technical, definitely don't get the credit they deserve. Not sure about this sunburst, beautiful, but JB and I don't typically have the same taste in guitars.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

engage757 said:


> EMGs.
> 
> 
> I love ABR! One of my favorite bands! SO technical, definitely don't get the credit they deserve. Not sure about this sunburst, beautiful, but JB and I don't typically have the same taste in guitars.



Thankfully they've started to be more recognized lately though 

They're from right down the road from me and they seriously work so hard for what they do. No show I ever go to will top the DVD shoot for the HOME DVD they did in Manheim a few years back..ever


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 30, 2013)

Guitar in the OP is DOPE.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 30, 2013)

Episode 5 - August Burns Red - YouTube

heres all of their gear details, including the guitars


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw many people writing that the RGA321 and it´s 7 string version are J Custom quality. They look awesome, too sad i never had one in my hand..


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 30, 2013)

This one is my all time favorite RGA. If i´m not mistaken, it belongs to Chris Broderick.. I´m sure most of you have seen this, even live!


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

irondavidson said:


> I saw many people writing that the RGA321 and it´s 7 string version are J Custom quality. They look awesome, too sad i never had one in my hand..



 my rga321 is like the holy grail to me


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yet Asking Alexandria get sigs. 


These guys have MUCH better tastes and skill.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Yet Asking Alexandria get sigs.
> 
> 
> These guys have MUCH better tastes and skill.



I'd buy an ABR sig no doubt. I wish it would happen, or at least that they could get the rga121 back into production


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 30, 2013)

irondavidson said:


> This one is my all time favorite RGA. If i´m not mistaken, it belongs to Chris Broderick.. I´m sure most of you have seen this, even live!



Good lord. Maybe Ibanez should pay attention to the fact that every LACS they make looks better than 90% of their production models


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 30, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> my rga321 is like the holy grail to me



I´m sure, it is man!


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 30, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> Good lord. Maybe Ibanez should pay attention to the fact that every LACS they make looks better than 90% of their production models



Here is another shot of it, if you liked it! I love the 3 piece neck with the 1, but thick bubinga stripe in the center. Just so sexy!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 30, 2013)

Yea that thing is gorgeous. I love the color and the top. Its interesting how theres no locking nut.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 30, 2013)

I want every single guitar in this post. I've never seen that purple ABR one before! I fucking ADORE the RGA - I am absolutely fixated on it (and finally have an RGA321 on the way after lusting after one for ages). I think this thread should perhaps be turned into LACS RGA worship thread:










(This one belongs to Buzz McGrath)


----------



## Watty (Jan 30, 2013)

^

Ugh, he went with the cheap-looking inlays and the top only covering the wings...

If Ibanez wanted to make some sales, they'd reintroduce the 121 in the NTF and then supplement it with other solid colors...


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

Watty said:


> ^
> 
> Ugh, he went with the cheap-looking inlays and the top only covering the wings...
> 
> If Ibanez wanted to make some sales, they'd reintroduce the 121 in the NTF and then supplement it with other solid colors...


thats a neckthrough rga7..lol

but if they re-introduced it that'd be awesome for a lot of people. I want a white 121 and I've been considering refinishing my see thru black one. I might just buy a beat up used one and do it after tax return season.


----------



## parksed24 (Jan 30, 2013)

If they put a guitar like JB's into production, I would buy it instantly. Any hard tail RGA Prestige is pants-tightening material


----------



## Progfather (Jan 30, 2013)

I absolutely love ABR. Been following them pre-Messengers days. They are the band that turned me on to heavier music, and they are the band that sets the standard for metalcore in my honest opinion.

Been to a couple of their shows, the most recent one being in September on their last headlining tour, and they brought their game, as usual. Phenomenal musicians and fantastic performers. Mad respect for those guys.

One can only hope JB and Brent get themselves a signature series with Ibanez, sort of like how Herman Li and Sam both have their own separate guitars with Ibanez. If an instrument like JB's RGA121 were made in production, I would buy it up instantly. No questions asked.


----------



## Watty (Jan 30, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> thats a neckthrough rga7..lol



I know?

I was commenting on how he had the free reign of the LACS and chose those two crappy options...


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

Watty said:


> I know?
> 
> I was commenting on how he had the free reign of the LACS and chose those two crappy options...


I agree with the sharkfins at least


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 30, 2013)

Love ABR and this guitar! Also love how the other guitarist sorta reminds me of Johan Hill lol


----------



## Capelo (Jan 31, 2013)

If that RGA had an ebony fingerboard it would be my dream guitar (except for the EMGs but that's a minor detail!). Have been looking for one for a while but haven't had much luck. Gotta keep trying...


----------



## Mr Richard (Jan 31, 2013)

I love Chris Broderick's White Ibanez:


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dino's LACS RGAs


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 1, 2013)

The best production RGA ever, in black. Never letting go of mine


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 1, 2013)

BlackStar7 said:


> Dino's LACS RGAs


 
This one was first designed for Celine DION, but they mispelled the name


----------



## fortisursus (Feb 1, 2013)

Everything but them white emgs! Some they just don't flow with the guitar in my mind. Another color could be cool


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow!!! Great thread. Those guitars are sick!!!!


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't remember what presumably godawful band this guy is in, but he appears to have a LACS RGA321 with reverse headstock. And I am MAD FUCKING JEALOUS


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 2, 2013)

My baby


----------



## rcsierra13 (Feb 3, 2013)

My 321 with Black Hawks. Such a good combo. 

Ibanez definitely need to reissue the hardtail prestige RGA


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 3, 2013)

Not quite a Prestige but, I got a RGA7QM with Chrome covered BKP's. So I'm in this to. 

Truly an awesome thread!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 3, 2013)

BlackStar7 said:


> I can't remember what presumably godawful band this guy is in, but he appears to have a LACS RGA321 with reverse headstock. And I am MAD FUCKING JEALOUS



That looks to be Kirk Kolaitis from Diecast. That RGA is the sex!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 3, 2013)

engage757 said:


> EMGs.
> 
> 
> I love ABR! One of my favorite bands! SO technical, definitely don't get the credit they deserve. Not sure about this sunburst, beautiful, but JB and I don't typically have the same taste in guitars.



Yeah, def man. ABR rules hard. One of my favorite bands. On JB's uber pro-audio gear thing it says he plays 7's, but all of their stuff is in Drop C on a six AFAIK. 

Regardless, I wish Ibanez made an RGA7 like ABR's LACS'


----------



## Capelo (Feb 3, 2013)

Those two blue RGAs!! I still need to pick my jaw from the floor. Nitrobattery's black one is also pure win. 
Me want! I wish I had picked ine when they were available.


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2013)

I love my RGA321


----------



## heregoesnothing (Feb 3, 2013)

you can't spell orgasm without RGA


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 3, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


> you can't spell orgasm without RGA



Well played sir.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dusty from BTBAM:





Mark Jansen's (Epica) unbelievably sexy LACS RGA7:






WHY IS THIS NOT A PRODUCTION GUITAR IBANEZ WHY

In the Studio with Epica - Mark Janssen explains Kingdom of Heaven - YouTube


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Capelo (Feb 4, 2013)

Sexiest guitars I have seen in months. Really classy. Please keep the awesome pics coming.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 5, 2013)

More RGA love:
Tosin's LACS RGA 7


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 6, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> They have quite a few actually
> 
> here is Dustins, I'll see if I can find anymore of them



Dear god that purple.........
Never thought id dig a purple axe. but man that sexy


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 6, 2013)

That purple model is damn nice! If only my RG looked like that...


----------



## Evil Weasel (Feb 7, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Not quite a Prestige but, I got a RGA7QM with Chrome covered BKP's. So I'm in this to.
> 
> Truly an awesome thread!


Here's my RGA121 with covered BKP's. Now... a fixed bridge RGA 7 string. Probably a good thing it's not on sale, otherwise I'd be selling anything I could lay my hands on to fund one!


----------

